# Great Night on the Fly



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Conditions were great for an early birthday trip for Mike and I under the lights. The water was glass as the winds were weak out of the East. We put in at 8:00 pm and went to a few lights that are not exactly our favorites. As we moved toward our destination we were surprised at the fact that we saw absolutely no action under any of the lights we passed. This was to be the case the entire evening, almost no action on the surface at any of the lights we fished. But given our recent success with the Topwater Seaducer, we decided to stick with our past game plan. This was a wise decision, for a change. We never changed flies the entire evening. First couple of lights produced six undersized specks so we moved on to our more proven docks where the action picked up. The key was a delicate presentation, requiring long 12 foot plus leaders, and a subtle pop followed by a slow pull. If no immediate strike we allowed the fly to sink and then swam it back to the surface. We were literally teasing these fish into striking. The end result was 25 specks and 2 reds. Most specks were right below the 15 inch mark with 6 over, ranging in size from 16-20 inches. The largest red was caught on Mikes olive Topwater Seaducer, while the largest speck hit my white with orange head model. We had our fair share of misses, and several were caught 12-24 inches below the surface. But the real thrill was the explosive topwater action, big or small those topwater guys always make me laugh! The night's action also taught me not to overlook a light just because there wasn't any visible action under it. Here are some photos.












Mike and his extremely beautiful 22 inch birthday red












Me with a 20 inch speck caught under a very unlikely dock.












I tied up two new Topwater Seaducers for this post for while the ones we used were still producing, after 25 fish they weren't real pretty. Tailfisher sorry I didn't post the photos as you asked, I didn't have one until this morning. But these are same patterns if not the same color I used before.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats on the catch... I would love to learn how to fly fish. Maybe someday


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

In the name of honesty and "full disclosure" I have to amend the above post and correct the length of Mike's red. When I went to clean him today I remeasured him and he was only 21 inches. But he sure looked all of 22 on the measuring stick last night. No matter, I have a great new recipe from a Texas Restaurant that was published in Saveure Magazine. It is a variation of redfish on the halfshell. I made it a while back and it was incredible. It had several spices which I thought might over-power the fish, but such was not the case. If any of you are into cooking and have access to that publication, it is worth trying.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

What a nice report. Great job on the catch.:clap


----------

